# Tune em up



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Anybody know a good link about tuning boards/skis? I'm sick of paying somebody else to do something I could do (and enjoy) myself. I have an old iron..guess I'd need a vice, right, and some other shit I could buy at a store. But that doesn't solve the problem that I have no idea what to do with it.

Yeah, I'm a dumbass.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well dumbass... :lol: 

All the info and stuff you need to get can be found at Tognar. Don't bother with store bought p-tex and such around here. It sucks. Get the metal grip and regular p-tex ribbons. The ptex iron works good, but the gun is way better. They have instructions and all sorts of good stuff for you online. 

Good luck.


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Swix and others put out some good lit on tuning. The books should be available at any quality alpine or backcountry shop that carry tuning supplies. Some folks may tell you to check out the teletips tuning video, but after watching it, I definitely disagree with some of the concepts, especially the order in which they are presented (why sharpen edges after waxing). 

We'll be holding a ski tuning clinic led by our head tech Zac on Saturday at the Colorado Freeheel Fest. Also, tuning supplies will be 15% off for the weekend. The discount on gear and beer will pay your gas from the Springs! Check Upcoming Events at www.themountainshop.com for the schedule.

A good set of equipment to get you started would contain:

Bench area
Vices (2 or 3 point; 3 point is better for cap skis and generally easier to use)
Side Edger or 8-10 inch mill bastard file, file guide, and clamp
Gummy stone
Scotch brite brillo pads
Base edge bevel sleeves and 10-12 inch mill bastard file
Sticks of p-tex (black or clear) and lighter
Metal Scraper
Waxing Iron (w/ no holes)
Universal Wax
Plastic Scraper
Horse Hair/Brass Combi Brush

After this basic list, you'll start to collect other supplies, including:
Nylon Brush
Horsehair Brush
Temperature-based Waxes
Diamond Whetstone
Sidewall Planer
and more...

The initial investment can be about $215. You're basically paying for 7-8 shop tunes. It pays off in the end and can be a fun way to drink beer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, great info. I'll check out the lit before I dive in. Brian, what time is the tuning clinic on sat?


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

We're psyched on the lineup we have. Here's the clinic schedule for Saturday:

Free 30-45 minute Educational Clinics from leading reps, educators and industry folks
11am Beacon Clinic (Ortovox) Hut/Yurt Trip Planning (Never Summer Nordic Yurts)
12pm Avalanche Awareness (CAIC)
1pm Ski Tuning (Head Tech Zac Wiebe) Womens Telemark (Sara Simonson)
2pm BC 1st Aid (Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol) Waxing for X-Country Success (Mtn Shop Owner Dan Evans)
3pm Beacon Clinic (Backcountry Access) Through the Gate: Area to the BC (K2 Rep Mark Vaughn)
4pm Adventure Photography (Dan Bailey) Gear and Garment Care (Mtn Shop Manager Brian Holcombe)

The tuning clinic will focus on do-it-yourself techniques and will be completely interactive. I think Zac's also planning on firing up the machine to give folks a view of what happens in the shop.


----------

